# Any other English teens In Chania?



## danteenewold (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi there
Moved to Chania Crete a couple weeks ago with my parents and getting a little bored/ lonely. wondering if there's any other Teenagers who speak English here in Chania as it would be great to meet some other people my age.


----------

